# Shirts tags burning!



## trailridgeprinti (May 15, 2015)

Has anyone else noticed that tags are frying? I've had trouble with some Jerzees and Fruit if the Loom tags. Seems they switched to a new material that can't take the heat.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

I had some melt a bit, but what was happening was that when I put them on the dryer belt the tags would stand up putting them closer to the heat panels than the rest of the shirt. I make sure they lay flat now.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

When you run the frontside of any shirt through the dryer, you should fold the top edge of the shirt under to protect the tag, if it has a sewn tag.


----------



## jaxtell (Jun 25, 2012)

Printor said:


> When you run the frontside of any shirt through the dryer, you should fold the top edge of the shirt under to protect the tag, if it has a sewn tag.


We had the same issue with Gildan Tear out tags. We started using small squares of cardboard to cover the tags. Then, my wife figured out folding the top edge under like previous post.


----------



## Ramcat (Jun 24, 2008)

I've printed on Jerzees shirts for 17 years. I just switched to Gildan tagless.
The new tag material melts in my dryer. I'm printing 100's of shirts at a time and I don't have time to stop and bend over every collar.
Also, Jerzees shirt were an oversize cut. Now that they are associated with Fruit of the Loom, the are smaller. I found a box of Jerzees shirts when I relocated. The older Jerzees were a lot larger.


----------

